# A really "Miracle" Fertilizer!!!



## Ray (May 28, 2015)

I doubt there will be much debate on this one, and I believe the "miracle" would be if anyone really bought it.



> Agrarian Organics
> ORGANIC ORCHID GROW
> AO OrchidGrow is the only organic, ready to use plant supplement formulated to provide the delicate nutritional balance orchids need in order to thrive. Spray our blend of ocean micro-nutrients liberally on foliage and directly onto the soil surface, and you will see fast results in robust, healthy greens & plentiful blooms. AO OrchidGrow is the high concentration Orchid nutrition supplement that is easy to use, 100% natural & non-toxic to nourish all of beautiful Orchid plants. Safe for use in all areas of the home.
> 500g/500ml


VIEW ASSAY REPORT
$9.99 for what I perceive to be a 500 ml bottle of contaminated water.


----------



## orcoholic (May 28, 2015)

I'd buy it if I had any orchids growing in the soil they want you to spray it on.


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2015)

Crazy,

Last week I was talking to a local farmer who grows totally organically. 
Most farm here are organic anyway because no one can afford chemicaals but this man is a devout actual practicing organic grower. He's a simple man, a farmer, no Uni education. Farms in the middle of the Amazon rainforest and the quality of his produce it the best I have seen.
Anyway last week I was asking about what nutrients he uses, I keep trying to trick him into revealing that he sneaks in some 20-20-20.  (he doesn't).
Anyway he mentioned as one of the fertilizers he uses...sea salt!
Now keep in mind the sea is on the other side of the Andes and salt is not free.
He told me why he uses it. He has (had) 20 manderina trees and they stopped producing and went into decline. He tried everything to save his trees but they kept getting sicker. After 3 trees died he decided to use sea salt to see if the minerals would help. (He has no idea that sodium is bad).
After applying sea salt the trees improved and now are producing beautiful fruit again. So he uses sea salt for nutrients.

Maybe there is some validity to this new "Orchid Grow". (I'm not gonna try it.)


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2015)

I sort of fertilize "organic;" I use water from my discus fish tanks. Hey, it worked for Terry Root.


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> I sort of fertilize "organic;" I use water from my discus fish tanks. Hey, it worked for Terry Root.



And the ppms in your discus tank is what 30ppm?


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2015)

Might not the sea salt have killed a pathogen?


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> I sort of fertilize "organic;" I use water from my discus fish tanks. Hey, it worked for Terry Root.



And your nitrogen is likely almost entirely nitrate.


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2015)

Ray said:


> Might not the sea salt have killed a pathogen?



Possibly. But that would mean it worked systemically if it repaired dieing tissue.
Based on the deep soil here I think it may be nutritional or it may have had a huge pH reversal. It may be the combination of nutrients corrected the poor tropical subsoil the citrus roots were in. And because we have so much rainfall the sodium may not be an issue. Or Hell maybe the sodium was the missing element. In any case since last week 'm thinking differently about sea salts. I need to go see his farm when the rains let up. Wouldn't it be interesting to find out sea salt was the solution to improving tropical oxisols. Or even better for us it was a miracle for growing orchids... oke:


----------



## Bjorn (May 28, 2015)

It has often surprised me that foliar analyses often show substantial amounts of sodium, often similar to other more common elements to analyse. Think it was boron in kovachii, but have to lookup first normally this is just ignored, but who knows, perhaps it is important for some plants in some situations?


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 28, 2015)

Ray said:


> And your nitrogen is likely almost entirely nitrate.



Not necessarily. If the pH was much below 6.5 the filter bacteria would have been inhibited and there would a lot of ammonium in the water.


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2015)

gotta love it! We can even argue about the N content is waste fish water.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

"fish waste water" :evil:


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Not necessarily. If the pH was much below 6.5 the filter bacteria would have been inhibited and there would a lot of ammonium in the water.



I though fish would die if the ammonia level was up. Isn't that the purpose of letting a tank "cycle" before adding fish?


----------



## Stone (May 28, 2015)

I was wondering where I could get some bismuth, zirconium and strontium. My search is now over! :rollhappy:

Seriously though, As I mentioned in the ''other'' thread. I think it stands to reason that feeding at least some high quality organics may be desireable in filling out all the missing compounds in maufactured fertilizers.
I'm sure seawweds have the full range but I am hesitant to using them more than once a month or so after reading that the hormone load can eventually disrupt the natural plant metabolism.

I am now using solid organic for my Paphs as the main nutrient source and a ''high analysis'' fertilizer for supplementation. My plants are doing rather well on that diet so far.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2015)

Technically, Terry hypothesized that the "slime" discus secrete to feed their babies was the secret to his success, not necessarily the nitrite/nitrate. Anyone have a graph of discus slime?


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Technically, Terry hypothesized that the "slime" discus secrete to feed their babies was the secret to his success, not necessarily the nitrite/nitrate. Anyone have a graph of discus slime?



That must have been some powerful slime...terry had a huge greenhouse!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2015)

gonewild said:


> And the ppms in your discus tank is what 30ppm?



More like 5ppm. Discus are extremely sensitive to any Nitrogen compounds in the water. That's why they get almost daily ( sometimes more than daily) water changes.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 30, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> More like 5ppm. Discus are extremely sensitive to any Nitrogen compounds in the water. That's why they get almost daily ( sometimes more than daily) water changes.



Yes for wild discus. But the domesticated hybrids are much hardier.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 11, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> It has often surprised me that foliar analyses often show substantial amounts of sodium, often similar to other more common elements to analyse. Think it was boron in kovachii, but have to lookup first normally this is just ignored, but who knows, perhaps it is important for some plants in some situations?



no, sodium level was comparable to phosphorous.


----------

